# ESEE 4, Any Thoughts?



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new knife. I have a TOPS Steel Eagle with a seven inch blade, and it's a beast of a knife. I would like an ESEE 6 but can't justify it since I have the TOPS. I'm looking at the ESEE 4. But, TOPS also has the B.O.B knife and it's blade is about 4.5" long. It's a sweet looking knife. Does anyone have an opinion on either knives? I thought about the ESEE 3 but I think the 4 is better suited to my needs. Both are 1095 and definitely durable. 
Here's a link to the TOPS B.O.B knife if you haven't seen it. Looks like a great bushcraft knife. TOPS B.O.B. Fieldcraft Knife Black Micarta | GPKNIVES.com


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The firestarter is a cute add on, but if you've spent any time trying to light an actual camp fire you'll probably find out how far you can throw that little thing before you get the fire lit. Jump on ebay and get yourself a good 5", or 6" long 1/2" thick ferro rod. It'll do the job in two or three strikes almost every time. A good ferro rod is as important as the knife itself imo!


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> The firestarter is a cute add on, but if you've spent any time trying to light an actual camp fire you'll probably find out how far you can throw that little thing before you get the fire lit. Jump on ebay and get yourself a good 5", or 6" long 1/2" thick ferro rod. It'll do the job in two or three strikes almost every time. A good ferro rod is as important as the knife itself imo!


Thanks but I'm not concerned about the ferro rod. I've got plenty of quality rods already. I'm curious about the actual knife and if anyone has any experience with either one. ESEE has an excellent and unparalleled lifetime warranty. But the B.O.B. knife seems very appealing. I don't know if it's because I'm partial to TOPS knives or if there is any real benefit of it over an ESEE. I've also considered the BK2 but the blade is a bit thicker and longer than what I want. Wish I could handle all the knives before I buy them.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

I have the ESEE4, its literally indestructible and my favorite of all time. I cannot think of anything negative about it besides it require occasional lubrication to prevent rust. Buy it, you will not regret it.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

TOPS and ESEE are made in the same factory to the same standards, a TOPS knife in 1095 and an ESEE knife in 1095 will be made of the same steel and same treatments.

That being said, size, shape, sheaths/handles will be different. You can't go wrong with either company! 

As stated above the only drawback is that 1095 will rust, but it is very strong, takes a great edge and is a good steel (for those, unlike me, who don't rust things by just looking at them).


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far. Still doing research and leaning more towards the TOPS B.O.B. Hmm, decisions, decisions. Maybe I'll just get both and be done with it.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I never saw that much difference in them other than a little better quality than the Ontario Rat series. I had a RAT7 for while and sold it like I did my TOPS Moccasin Ranger because both when it came down to it handled very bad for me, had poor balance and really only shined as choppers, crowbars and boat anchors. There's a lot of great knives out there. If you keep looking you may just wander into one you really like.

A while back KnifeCenter had these Zero Tolerance 0170 Combat knives for sale at $99. I really should have bought one, but self control got the better of me.

Zero Tolerance 0170 Combat Knife Fixed 5.7" Sandvik Blade, G10 Handles, Kydex Sheath - KnifeCenterf

specials,

Fixed Blade Knives - KnifeCenter


----------

